# Interview with Phil Richards



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

Check out the interview with Phil here: http://www.strengthsports.co.uk/content/view/25/9/

For everyone who doesn't know Phil. He is a world class IPF powerlifter.

He has competed close to 15 years and stayed at the top of his game throughout his career.

Phil can squat and deadlift over four times his bodyweight and bench over 3 times his bodyweight.

Phil helps to run the WSU, who are the Welsh arm of BWLA. He just took the Welsh team along with Ken Williams to Northumberland to compete in the Commonwealth Games, results can be see here: http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?t=2298 and pictures of the comp here: http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?t=2295

Phil recently competed in IPF World Games and the write up of the comp can be seen here: http://www.strengthsports.co.uk/content/view/23/9/ and pics taken by Phil at the comp, can be seen here: http://www.strengthsports.co.uk/content/view/24/9/1/0/ the results from the comp are here: http://www.goheavy.com/forums/wg.htm


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cheers Justin


----------

